

Clojure + Processing + Live-coding at the REPL - phren0logy
http://automata.cc/live-processing

======
octopus
Can you use the OpenGL bindings from Processing in your application ? This
would be an interesting application for doing some OpenGL graphics on JVM.

I didn't used Clojure, how difficult will be for a Scheme/Common Lisp guy to
start hacking in Clojure ?

~~~
rje
If you want straight-up OpenGL bindings for clojure, there's Penumbra:

<https://github.com/ztellman/penumbra>

------
reaktivo
Ruby based Processing + Live-coding <https://github.com/jashkenas/ruby-
processing/> a really cool project.

------
lg
Hey, I was doing this with clj-processing in summer '09... except my "eval
button" was C-M-x :)

